# Torn SL Lite Alloy



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Cleaning Gatorade gunk from the BB cluster and I realize that there is more than a dirt issue. The reason the title says torn is because a tear is what is emanating from the TIG weld at the BB cluster with the seat tube and wrapping around the back of the seat tube. These SL Lites really are thin walled aluminum and the crack looks like the tear of an alu soda can.

This 2002 frame was a warranty replacement for a steel Bianchi Columbus SBX frame where the chainstay snapped. My nearest dealer has been very helpful trying to work with their inside and outside reps but nothing "positive" has happened. My original Bianchi LBS stopped carrying the brand when the owner sadly passed away, so I have to go "bother" someone else.

I had also made direct contact with Bianchi but they do not seem willing to help citing the current 5-year warranty on these frames. The thing is, I did have a lifetime warranty on the original Bianchi that I purchased. I have spoken to numerous other LBSs in passing and almost all have said that Bianchi should honor the original purchase of a steel Bianchi with lifetime warranty. One said that Trek or Specialized would continue to honor the warranty regardless of how many times the frame failed.

Because the nearest Bianchi dealer has done his best to help me, I really was just hoping for some kind of manufacturer's credit that I could use to buy new from this dealer, who is new to me and to who I would like to return a favor.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

A subsequent search has shown me numerous discussions of this failure problem with TIG-welded ultra-thin aluminum tubing with Bianchis in the early 2000s. My bad luck that they replaced a lifetime warranted steel frame with an alu.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Good news! Bianchi USA agreed to warranty this frame after all. Working together with Back Bay Bicycle in Portland, Maine, my SL-Lite frame was returned to the distributor in California. Then they met me halfway for my cost for a complete bicycle, in my case a 2014 Intenso with 105. Kudos to Bianchi USA and Back Bay Bicycle for stepping up to effect this remediation.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I too had a GREAT warranty experience on a 2014 Infinito CV. Based on it, I would make Bianchi my first look on my next new bike. Glad to hear yours worked out too.


----------

